# christliche ethische Werte im PC-Bereich gegen Betrug



## magnusfe (13 Dezember 2003)

Wir sind nicht alleingelassen, auf uns selbst gestellt. Das ganz besondere: 

Dieser Gott ist ein Gott, der sich nicht zurückgezogen hat, nachdem er 

einmal die Welt geschaffen hat. Er hat ein Interesse an dir und mir. Ihm ist 

es nicht egal, was du tust und wie es dir geht. Er will dein Bestes.

Die Tatsache, daß es einen Gott gibt, ist von entscheidender Bedeutung für 

unser Leben. Warum? Weil es nur zwei Möglichkeiten gibt, wie wir damit 

umgehen. Entweder wir suchen den Kontakt zu Gott - oder wir ignorieren 

Seine Existenz und leben, als ob es Ihn nicht gäbe.
Wer ist dieser Gott?

Mose hat in der Wüste Gott einmal genau diese Frage gestellt: "Wenn ich 

gefragt werde, wer Du bist, was soll ich antworten?" (nachzulesen im 2. 

Buch Mose, Kapitel 3) Gottes Antwort darauf lautete: "Ich bin, der ich bin." 

Er ist der ewige, allmächtige, alleinige Gott, der Himmel und Erde durch 

Sein Wort geschaffen hat (u.a. Psalm 33, Vers 9).
Wie ist Gott?

Weil wir nicht mehr Möglichkeiten in unserem Leben haben, als mit oder 

ohne Gott zu leben, ist es wichtig, eine Idee davon zu bekommen, wie Gott 

ist. Gott vollkommen zu erfassen und zu begreifen, ist uns Menschen sowieso 

nicht möglich, denn dann wäre Er nicht mehr Gott. Trotzdem kann die 

folgene unvollständige Liste von Eigenschaften Gottes dir vielleicht 

weiterhelfen, eine Idee von Gottes Wesen zu bekommen.

Gott ist Person. Er ist nicht nur eine Kraft oder eine Idee. Gott fühlt, plant, 

handelt, denkt. Und er möchte eine persönliche Beziehung zwischen dir und 

Ihm.

Gott ist Geist. Er hat weder eine menschliche Gestalt, noch einen Körper 

oder ein Aussehen, das Menschen beschreiben könnten. Aber deshalb ist 

Gott auch nicht an Raum und Zeit gebunden. Er ist überall und immer in 

deiner Nähe: "Bin ich es nicht, der den Himmel und die Erde erfüllt, spricht 

der Herr." (Jeremia, Kapitel 23, Vers 24)

Gott ist heilig. Was bedeutet das? "Heilig" bezeichnet in seiner 

ursprüglichen Bedeutung "etwas vom Gewöhnlichen Getrenntes". Gott ist 

deutlich von Seiner Schöpfung und Seinen Geschöpfen verschieden. Dieses 

Anderssein zeigt sich sowohl in Seiner Majestät als auch Seiner 

anziehenden, beglückenden Macht und vielen weiteren Eigenschaften, in 

denen Er sich von uns grundlegend unterscheidet.

Gott ist gerecht. Immer wieder spricht die Bibel von der herausragenden 

Gerechtigkeit Gottes. Da Ihm nichts verborgen ist, keiner unserer Gedanken, 

kennt Er die wahren Beweggründe für unser Tun und wird absolut gerecht 

richten.
 Gott ist näher als Du denkst.
Du kannst so zu Gott kommen, wie Du bist. Und dazu mußt Du nicht an 

einen bestimmten Ort gehen. Er sagt zu denen, die keinen Kontakt zu Ihm 

haben:

"Sucht ihr mich, so werdet ihr mich finden, ja, fragt ihr mit eurem ganzen 

Herzen nach mir, so werde ich mich von euch finden lassen."

Jeremia, Kap. 29, Verse 13+14

Wenn Du unsicher bist, ob es Gott gibt, dann frag Ihn einfach! Wenn Du 

ehrlich ("mit ganzem Herzen") nach Ihm suchst, wird Er Dir antworten.
Wie Gott verstehen?

Wir können Gott nicht erkennen.
Daher sind wir darauf angewiesen, daß Er sich uns zeigt.

Aber wie zeigt sich uns Gott? 
Unser Alltag ist gefüllt mit Werbung. Ständig preist uns irgendwer ein 

Produkt an und verspricht uns, daß wir nur mit diesem wirklich glücklich 

werden. Ein Angebot schöner und vollmundiger als das andere. Eigentlich 

wissen wir doch, daß meist nicht alles so gut ist, wie uns versprochen wird. 

Und trotzdem fallen wir oft genug darauf herein.

Aber es gibt ein Angebot, das seit tausenden von Jahren das gleiche 

geblieben ist. Es ist Gottes Angebot an dich und mich, an jeden Menschen. 

Was verspricht uns Gott denn?

    * Ewiges Leben


    * Friede


    * Geborgenheit, Trost


    * Glück


    * Freunde, Beziehungen
Du mußt dich nicht erst verändern, mußt nicht erst ein besserer Mensch 

werden, wenn du zu Gott kommen willst. Gott liebt dich so, wie du bist.

Das heißt nicht, daß du alles tun und lassen kannst, was dir Spaß macht - 

zumindest nicht ganz. Denn Gott will aus dir einen anderen Menschen 

machen, wenn du dich darauf einläßt. Er gibt dir die Kraft dazu, dich zu 

verändern, ein besserer Mensch zu werden.

Das revolutionär andere an Gottes Angebot verglichen mit allen Religionen: 

Bei Religionen kommt es immer darauf an, daß wir als Menschen etwas tun, 

daß wir versuchen, so gut wie möglich zu leben. Ganz anders dagegen bei 

Gott: Er nimmt dich so an, wie du bist. Er liebt dich und hat schon alles 

getan, was getan werden kann. Einzige Voraussetzung: Du must dich dafür 

entscheiden.

    Denn Gott hat der Welt seine Liebe dadurch gezeigt, dass er seinen 

einzigen Sohn für sie hergab,
    damit jeder, der an ihn glaubt, das ewige Leben hat und nicht verlorgen 

geht.

    Johannes-Evangelium, Kapitel 3, Vers 16
    "Schuld? Sünde? Das sind doch nur Begriffe aus der Kirche, um 

Menschen Angst zu machen!"

    "Eigentlich bin ich doch ein guter Mensch..."

Das Problem unserer Schuld

Keiner wird gern auf seine eigene Schuld angesprochen, du genausowenig 

wie ich. Und doch nimmt die Bibel an dieser Stelle kein Blatt vor den Mund:

    Denn es ist kein Unterschied, denn alle haben gesündigt und erlangen 

nicht die Herrlichkeit Gottes

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 3, Verse 22b und 23

Wir können nicht mit dem Bewußtsein unserer Schuld (die Bibel nennt sie 

Sünde) leben. Uns bleiben nur zwei Möglichkeiten: Wir verdrängen sie oder 

wir verleugnen, daß wir schuldig sind. Das größte Problem: Es gibt nur eine 

Möglichkeit für uns, unsere Schuld los zu werden: Indem wir mit unserem 

Leben bezahlen:

    Denn der Lohn der Sünde ist der Tod

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 6, Vers 23

Die Antwort Gottes

Gottes absolute Gerechtigkeit läßt es nicht zu, daß Er die Strafe für unsere 

Schuld einfach aufhebt. Doch Er hat einen Weg gefunden, wie Er sowohl 

Seine absolute Gerechtigkeit als auch Seine große Liebe zu uns 

zusammenbringen kann. Wie hat Er das gemacht?

    Denn Gott hat der Welt seine Liebe dadurch gezeigt, dass er seinen 

einzigen Sohn für sie hergab,
    damit jeder, der an ihn glaubt, das ewige Leben hat und nicht verlorgen 

geht.

    Johannes-Evangelium, Kapitel 3, Vers 16

Gott selbst ist in der Person Jesu Christi Mensch geworden und ist für alle 

unsere Sünden gestorben. Damit ist der Weg frei zu Gott und Seiner 

unendlich großen Liebe.

    Gott aber erweist seine Liebe zu uns darin, daß Christus, als wir noch 

Sünder waren, für uns gestorben ist.

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 5, Vers 8
Gottes Urteil über uns, das Er uns in der Bibel mitteilt, ist eindeutig und 

unnachgiebig:

    Denn es ist kein Unterschied, denn alle haben gesündigt und erlangen 

nicht die Herrlichkeit Gottes

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 3, Verse 22b und 23

Ebenso die Konsequenzen:

    Denn der Lohn der Sünde ist der Tod

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 6, Vers 23

Aber gibt es denn gar keine Möglichkeit für uns, unserer gerechten Strafe zu 

entgehen? Aus dieser Motivation heraus sind die vielen Religionen 

entstanden. Ihre Gemeinsamkeit: Der Mensch versucht, etwas zu tun, um 

Gott zu gefallen.
Vergebliche Versuche

Das Problem daran ist, daß Religion höchstens die Symptome bekämpfen 

kann, nie aber die Ursache selbst. Denn die Ursache aller Schuld (die Bibel 

nennt sie Sünde) ist unser Herz:

    Denn aus dem Inneren, aus dem Herzen der Menschen, kommen all die 

bösen Gedanken wie:
    Unzucht, Diebstahl, Mord, Ehebruch, Habsucht, Bosheit, Betrügerei, 

Begehrlichkeit, Neid, Verleumdung, Überheblichkeit und Leichtsinn.

    Markus-Evangelium, Kapitel 7, Verse 21 und 22

    Trügerisch ist das Herz, mehr als alles, und unheilbar ist es. Wer kennt 

sich mit ihm aus?

    Jeremia, Kapitel 17, Vers 9

Befreiung und Erlösung durch Gott selbst

Es gibt eine Antwort auf unsere Schuld und unsere Unfähigkeit, Gott zu 

gefallen. Gott selbst ist für unsere Schuld gestorben. Er hat die gerechte 

Strafe auf sich genommen, damit wir leben können. Jesus selbst sagt über 

Seinen Auftrag auf der Erde:

    Denn auch der Menschensohn ist nicht gekommen, um sich dienen zu 

lassen, sondern um zu dienen und sein Leben zu geben als Lösegeld für viele.

    Markus-Evangelium, Kapitel 10, Vers 45

Besonders deutlich wird das auch in der Fortsetzung der beiden zu Anfang 

zitierten Verse:

    Denn es ist kein Unterschied, denn alle haben gesündigt und erlangen 

nicht die Herrlichkeit Gottes
    und werden umsonst gerechtfertigt durch seine Gnade,
    durch die Erlösung, die in Christus Jesus ist.

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 3, Verse 22b bis 24

    Denn der Lohn der Sünde ist der Tod,
    die Gnadengabe Gottes aber ewiges Leben in Christus Jesus

    Römer-Brief, Kapitel 6, Vers 23
All das verspricht uns Gott, wenn wir uns auf Ihn einlassen, wenn wir Ihn 

Herr in unserem Leben sein lassen. Ein Leben an der Seite Gottes bedeutet 

nicht, daß es uns nur noch gut geht, daß keine schweren Zeiten kommen. 

Ganz im Gegenteil.

Aber das befreiende daran ist, daß wir wissen dürfen, daß Gott auf unserer 

Seite ist, wenn wir uns für Ihn entschieden haben. Und Gott schenkt uns sehr 

viel:

    * Hoffnung
      Gott der Vater hat Seinen Sohn von den Toten auferweckt. Daher dürfen 

auch wir darauf hoffen, einst Gemeinschaft mit Ihm zu haben.

    * Zuversicht
      Ein Wort, das eng mit Glauben zusammenhängt: Es ist aber der Glaube 

eine feste Zuversicht auf das, was man hofft, und ein Nichtzweifeln an dem, 

was man nicht sieht. (Hebräer-Brief, Kapitel 11, Vers 1)

    * Erfüllung
      Wenn Wir unser Leben auf Gott ausrichten, hat unser Leben auch einen 

Sinn und ein Ziel.
Gott macht Dir ein großes Angebot: Er verspricht uns ewiges Leben bei Ihm, 

Friede, Geborgenheit und Trost, Glück, Freude und glückliche Beziehungen 

- um nur einiges zu nennen.

Dieses Angebot gilt für alle Menschen - ohne Ansehen der Person. Jeder, der 

zu Gott kommt und Ihn Herr in seinem Leben sein läßt, wird das erfahren.

Aber eine Sache ist sehr wichtig: Es gibt nur zwei Möglichkeiten! Du kannst 

Gottes Angebot annehmen, oder aber nicht. Die Konsequenzen mußt du 

tragen:

    Denn Gott hat seinen Sohn nicht in die Welt gesandt, daß er die Welt 

richte,
    sondern daß die Welt durch ihn errettet werde.
    Wer an ihn glaubt, wird nicht gerichtet; wer aber nicht glaubt, ist schon 

gerichtet,
    weil er nicht geglaubt hat an den Namen des eingeborenen Sohnes Gottes.

    Johannes-Evangelium, Kapitel 3, Verse 17 und 18

    Ich bin als Licht in die Welt gekommen, damit jeder, der an mich glaubt, 

nicht in der Finsternis bleibe;
    und wenn jemand meine Worte hört und nicht befolgt, so richte ich ihn 

nicht,
    denn ich bin nicht gekommen, da&zlig; ich die Welt richte, sondern daß 

ich die Welt errette.
    Wer mich verwirft und meine Worte nicht annimmt, hat den, der ihn 

richtet:
    das Wort, das ich geredet habe, das wird ihn richten am letzten Tag.

    Johannes-Evangelium, Kapitel 12, Verse 46 bis 48

    Wer an den Sohn glaubt, hat ewiges Leben;
    wer aber dem Sohn nicht gehorcht, wird das Leben nicht sehen,
    sondern der Zorn Gottes bleibt auf ihm.

    Johannes-Evangelium, Kapitel 3, Vers 36

Hier positive Erfahrungsberichte, "Mundpropaganda"
http://www.hoffnung.de/leben/berichte/
http://www.soulsaver.de/cgi-bin/link.pl?nl=0303&art=lebensberichte
http://www.jesuslebt.de/komm/index.htm


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Dezember 2003)

*?!?*

Bei allem Respekt, wären Sie nicht bei http://www.hanninger.de.vu näher an ihrer Zielgruppe? :holy: 
Irgendwie ist sowas sogar im OT-Forum off-topic.

MfG
L.

P.S. :evil:  :fg2:  :devil2:  :fdevilt:


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Dezember 2003)

Nun ja...im OT kann jede Diskussion geführt werden.
 0


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Dezember 2003)

Die Bibel schrieb:
			
		

> *"Selig sind, die da geistlich arm sind; denn ihrer ist das Himmelreich."*
> (Matthäus-Evangelium, Kap. 5, Vers 3-10).


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Dezember 2003)

@ magnusfe


Falls es Dir hier zu weltlich zugeht: http://www.bibleserver.com/ .

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, dass Du hier im falschen Film bist.


----------



## Heiko (13 Dezember 2003)

Rein optisch ist der obere Artikel Körperverletzung.


----------



## virenscanner (13 Dezember 2003)

> Rein optisch ist der obere Artikel Körperverletzung.


:rotfl:


----------



## Soko (29 Januar 2004)

Der obige Artikel stellt in keiner Weise eine Körperverletzung dar. Ganz im Gegenteil: Er ist eine Herausforderung!
Denn er steht da und will gelesen werden.
Ich aber habe nicht die Kraft dazu.
Ist jemand bereit, mir das vorzulesen?


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Januar 2004)

Aber ja doch.
Klickst Du hier: www.vorlesestundebei frank.de
Das Zugangstool, das Du benötigst ist auch totaaaaal kostenlos.
 :lol:


----------



## cicojaka (29 Januar 2004)

Wartet nur, bis die Kirche of $ hier auftaucht, dann ist's nicht mehr lustig. Wenn dann noch einer kommt und sagt, das ganze Internet sei von der "Church" beherrscht und der Beweis sei die Seite internet dot com, dann ist es entweder Zeit, zum Psychiater zu gehen oder Zeit, das Morsealphabet zu lernen. Kryptisch genug, deutlich genug, Amen


----------



## sascha (29 Januar 2004)

Mann, das wär doch die Geschäftsidee: Neues Partnerprogramm: 

*Der Bibel-Dialer*

- Riesenauswahl unter 800 verschiedenen Predigten für alle Gelegenheiten
und das große Papst-Quiz. Aufregende Abenteuer aus dem Buch der Bücher und natürlich die besten Rezepte (Wein aus Wasser, ein Brot für Tausende uvm.)

- sechs ansprechende Layouts (Sodom, Gomorra, Wüste, Bethlehem, Sinai, Paradies)

- 80 Prozent Auszahlung (reiner Gotteslohn natürlich)

- mit Armageddon-Funktion (Selbstzerstörung nach Einwahl)

Extra im Memberbereich

Das SMS-Programm: Jeden Tag ein Bibelspruch aufs Handy (bitte bei Bestellung angeben kath. oder ev.)

Wer baut mir das????

 8) [/quote]


----------



## cicojaka (29 Januar 2004)

Ich würde IHN fragen:

h**p://home.tampabay.rr.com/joergh/

P.S. was nach "joergh" kommt, reimt sich auf Steuer 

-edited-

die Formulierung war verwirrend, der Beitrag fehl am Platze. Ich wollte nur den link irgendwo im cb vergraben 


h**p://www.f27.parsimony.net/forum66569/messages/12.htm
h**p://www.f50.parsimony.net/forum202924/messages/21.htm

Die Antwort darauf ist nicht schlecht:
h**p://www.f50.parsimony.net/forum202924/messages/22.htm


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Januar 2004)

HTTP 404 - Datei nicht gefunden
???


----------



## Soko (29 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ja doch.
> Klickst Du hier: www.vorlesestundebei frank.de
> Das Zugangstool, das Du benötigst ist auch totaaaaal kostenlos.
> :lol:




He, das funktioniert nicht.
Sollte ich doch lieber einen Dienst wählen, bei dem ich was bezahlen kann?


----------



## johinos (29 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> HTTP 404 - Datei nicht gefunden
> ???


 Den Reim nicht vergessen.


----------

